# My litte mess maker



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Hey Rosco, here's my little princess. I'm going to miss her and her sissy much, they're getting to move far away.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Oh no! How awful that they'll be far away. But I do have to say that I do pretty well with Tampa airport being 40 minutes away, a terminal that's wonderful and has Starbuck's at every corner, 2.5 hour flight (crosswords and a nap), daughter's airport is 20 minutes from her house. So it's a fast trip. Hopefully you make a visiting plan. And there's always taking the kids for a week at a time or so. Amazon is great for sending little things for them. I want to move closer but daughter will not be staying where she is for more than a few years.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Well they'll still be in driving distance, 3.5 hours away. That's way better than the distance you have to travel.
I'm just so used to having them anytime they need me or I want them.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Oh, three and a half hours is just perfect!!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

It's not awful bad and the roads are interstate about half way. 
I think when the girls are a little older they will come for at least several days if not a week or so at a time.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

Awww! Katie's Mimi is her very best friend. It would be so hard on them both if we has to move far away  But these days there is skype, and Katie gives her Mimi a goodnight call every night still. Glad you are at least still driving distance.


----------

